
My humble tribute to Apollo 11 AGC - zw123456
https://github.com/donnaware/AGC
======
idlemind
A lovely tribute - and please take this as constructive criticism nitpick -
but it would be even better if the Readme was in markdown so that GitHub would
render it correctly on mobile.

~~~
nexuist
PR:
[https://github.com/donnaware/AGC/pull/1](https://github.com/donnaware/AGC/pull/1)

